# Joel Osteen lambaste Athiest/Agnostics with crosshairs fixed on Neil deGrasse Tyson.



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 13, 2022)

Just kidding.  Dang it's dead down here.  With Christmas just around the corner, just wanted to take the time to wish all of you and your loved ones a Merry Christmas.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 13, 2022)

Merry Christmas to you and your family SFD.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 13, 2022)

And I was all ready to say good deal! It's about time he stands for something.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 13, 2022)

Merry Christmas SFD!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Dec 13, 2022)

YOU ARE EVIL!  When I read that thread title, I was so amped up I almost jumped out of my chair! Watching Joel Osteen entertaining the thought of even ATTEMPTING to go toe-to-toe with Neil in a theology versus reality debate/challenge would be the entertainment event of the CENTURY!
Yes, it has been a little slow in the AAA forum. But fear not, a new epiphany hit me recently, and it might be a retread of the usual arguments, but maybe some folks can put a different spin on it. I'll be posting my thoughts in a minute or two - the honeypot will be stirred!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 13, 2022)

4HAND said:


> And I was all ready to say good deal! It's about time he stands for something.
> 
> Merry Christmas!


Yep, me too. Joel Osteen won't stand for anything unless there's money in it for him.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 13, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1196022


That’s hilarious.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 14, 2022)

oldfella1962 said:


> YOU ARE EVIL!  When I read that thread title, I was so amped up I almost jumped out of my chair! Watching Joel Osteen entertaining the thought of even ATTEMPTING to go toe-to-toe with Neil in a theology versus reality debate/challenge would be the entertainment event of the CENTURY!
> Yes, it has been a little slow in the AAA forum. But fear not, a new epiphany hit me recently, and it might be a retread of the usual arguments, but maybe some folks can put a different spin on it. I'll be posting my thoughts in a minute or two - the honeypot will be stirred!


Look forward to new content.  In the forums up stairs I think everyone is so tired of beating dead horses it’s about died up there too.  Let’s be honest, a lot of this stuff devolves into a lot of heat but little light.  It’s just the nature of the beast, so to speak, but I’m glad the title pulled you in so I could wish you a Merry Christmas.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Dec 14, 2022)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Look forward to new content.  In the forums up stairs I think everyone is so tired of beating dead horses it’s about died up there too.  Let’s be honest, a lot of this stuff devolves into a lot of heat but little light.  It’s just the nature of the beast, so to speak, but I’m glad the title pulled you in so I could wish you a Merry Christmas.


I started a thread yesterday or maybe the day before. Nothing great, but something to get our brains firing.


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 19, 2022)

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 19, 2022)

Spotlite said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone!


Merry Christmas to you and yours!
Going to have those grandkids with you Christmas day?


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 19, 2022)

WaltL1 said:


> Merry Christmas to you and yours!
> Going to have those grandkids with you Christmas day?


Thanks, Walt - same to you!!

All of my kids and grandkids will be over around noon on Christmas Eve. I got a young pig to smoke whole. All of them spend the night Christmas Eve and leave around noon Christmas Day. My son in law will clean all my guns and sharpen my knives. My son will try to shoot every gun I have. Daughter and daughter in law eat up all my peach ice cream.

But……..two grandkids are here now on a pallet in the living room watching Tom and Jerry and drinking orange juice, eating French fries. Pawpaw is off until January 5th.

Edited: of course they just live next door. My 2 1/2 year old rode his battery operated truck over so he could go feed hogs and cows with me.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 20, 2022)

Spotlite said:


> Thanks, Walt - same to you!!
> 
> All of my kids and grandkids will be over around noon on Christmas Eve. I got a young pig to smoke whole. All of them spend the night Christmas Eve and leave around noon Christmas Day. My son in law will clean all my guns and sharpen my knives. My son will try to shoot every gun I have. Daughter and daughter in law eat up all my peach ice cream.
> 
> ...


To borrow a phrase - You are blessed 
Except for having all your peach ice cream eaten 
Peach is right at the top of my favorite ice creams. Peach pie too.
Dang now I got a craving........


----------



## brutally honest (Dec 20, 2022)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Look forward to new content.  In the forums up stairs I think everyone is so tired of beating dead horses it’s about died up there too.



Banjo Picker is still plugging away.


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 20, 2022)

brutally honest said:


> Banjo Picker is still plugging away.


Banjo having church by himself lol


----------



## Baroque Brass (Dec 21, 2022)

Spotlite said:


> Thanks, Walt - same to you!!
> 
> All of my kids and grandkids will be over around noon on Christmas Eve. I got a young pig to smoke whole. All of them spend the night Christmas Eve and leave around noon Christmas Day. My son in law will clean all my guns and sharpen my knives. My son will try to shoot every gun I have. Daughter and daughter in law eat up all my peach ice cream.
> 
> ...


Man, it sounds like life is good at your house. Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Dec 21, 2022)

WaltL1 said:


> To borrow a phrase - You are blessed
> Except for having all your peach ice cream eaten
> Peach is right at the top of my favorite ice creams. Peach pie too.
> Dang now I got a craving........


I've never had peach ice cream! Now I have to search some out just to try it.


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 21, 2022)

oldfella1962 said:


> I've never had peach ice cream! Now I have to search some out just to try it.


You’ll live it!!


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 22, 2022)

oldfella1962 said:


> I've never had peach ice cream! Now I have to search some out just to try it.


Breyers makes a pretty decent store bought peach.
Nothing comes close to home made!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Dec 22, 2022)

WaltL1 said:


> Breyers makes a pretty decent store bought peach.
> Nothing comes close to home made!


Breyers? They carry that brand "in my grocer's freezer" as the old commercials used to say. I'll grab some, but not a big size in case my wife doesn't like it and I'm forced to eat the whole carton/tub by myself. I guess that wouldn't be the worst thing I've ever had to endure.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 23, 2022)

WaltL1 said:


> Breyers makes a pretty decent store bought peach.
> Nothing comes close to home made!


There's a peach orchard over near Cochran where you can buy either already picked peaches or pick your own.  They have a little store there that sells peach ice cream from peaches that were just picked.  Without a doubt the best peach ice cream I have ever eaten.  It's literally like biting into a ripe peach.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 23, 2022)

brutally honest said:


> Banjo Picker is still plugging away.


Yeah, but he's only got one string and plays the same note over and over and over.  Last thread I noticed he started had 10 replies and they were all by him.


----------

